# Baba 35 vs Tayana 37 vs Hans Christian 38



## biggles72

Hi all, these 3 boats are my shortlisted favorites for my first yacht purchase around $100,000 USD that I can get in Asia. And they have all been favorites (I wish i could afford a Baba 40. )

Baba 35 - asking $90,000
Tayana 37 - asking $120,000
Hans Christian 38 - asking $110,000
Hypothetically speaking which is the best buy?
Assume all are in the similar condition. Which one would win top yacht.

Some things that interest me.

Value for money given the asking price
Resale value.
Popularity (also for resale)
Which would be fastest ( i know they are all slow)
Maintenance upkeep. (I know they all have lots of teak)
Sailing performance, comfort at sea, motion etc
overall design, ease of use
And last but not least and probably the most contentious....which has the most beauty

I will post the links of the 3 yachts below ( i hope this is not against forum rules) and would appreciate your view on which one YOU would buy given the price and why? Pros cons.
Thanks from a newby

Tayana 37 - LEE MARINE - Largest list of pre-owned boats for sale in Asia

Baba 35 - http://yachtsasia.com/baba-35/

Hans Christian 38T - Hans Christian 38T Traditional


----------



## Rockter

Those prices seem aggressive to me. Stateside they seem cheaper.

I like that class of boat . I Own a Union Polaris 36 and still like it, now 20 years on.

I'd like to have looked at the Hans Christian details, but there is no way I will log on to a foreign website just to see it.

I would avoid a ship with a pilot house like that though. I would be wary of it tolerating a big wave impact. 

They are not slow ships if the wind is blowing. In light airs they are not fast, but if the wind is right there is nothing slow about them.

Be wary of teak decks though. They leak. I have been living with deck leaks for 20 years. Also check the tanks too. Tiawanese ships had a dreadful reputation for poor tankage and i speak from bitter personal experience.

What about welding stainless steel tanks with steel welding rods? Sound silly to you? Not in Tioawan. It would have been unreal to me, until I saw it with my own eyes on my own ship. A catastrophic error and unbelievably difficult to recover from that one.

Be careful. Fill the tanks to the brim and watch the bilge for days until you are sure they are not leaking. If they leak at all, run!


----------



## biggles72

Thanks for the reply. You right about the price, but i do not have the option to shop in North America where the prices are good.

The Tayana has sold so I am now down to comparing the Baba35 and the Hans Christian 38T. 

A quick comparison on Yachtworld shows these vessels are not the cheapest ones for sale but also not the most expensive. Seems to priced about right. 
The Average Hans Christian 38T is priced 80-130 and the average is about 120,000.

Of the Baba 35's on the Market the average price is 90,000. The one I am looking at seems to have a fair amount of equipment. The Baba 35 sounds like it has new stainless tanks (15 gallon baffled professionally produced stainless steel fuel tank with large inspection port. 80 gallons fresh water in two baffled stainless steel tanks with large inspection ports.)

The Hans Christian 38T is 3 feet longer than the Baba 35 so I guess I would be getting a little more boat for the money.... Any more advice or input welcome.


----------



## sneuman

I own a Tayana 37, so take this with a grain of salt. The Baba is probably a better constructed boat, but she's also heavier for her size. Same goes for the HC, I believe. Realize the T37 is out of the picture now, but I would say she's the best sailor of the three (and caveat: I have not actually sailed on the Baba). For build quality, I would have gone for the Baba, but she has the lowest SA/D of the three, therefore probably not the best sailor. The Tayana 37 is well built, but there are some issues that you should be aware of -- moot point now that she's out of the running. Between your two choices, if the $20K is not an issue, I'd go with the HC though.


----------



## snider

Sail Calculator Pro v3.53 - 2500+ boats

This website has a good comparison chart. Just scroll down and choose the two boats you want to compare. I think the Hans Christian would be the better sailor, although I'm not sure if the staysail is used in the SA/D calculation, so the numbers can be deceiving. They are both great boats, if you find a few to look at it may come down to their condition. Find one that's the best outfitted for what you want and has the newer sails, rigging and tank upgrades. I'm jealous, I wish it were a decision I had to make ;-)


----------



## kwaltersmi

I haven't sailed any of those, so I'll refrain from giving my aesthetically-based opinion. But I do hope to someday be presented with such an appealing dilema as deciding between a Baba 35, HC38t and a Tayana 37!


----------



## EricktheRed

I have just been comparing the HC38 and T37 myself. With both companies still in business you really can't go wrong either way for resale value. 
When you look at numbers built HC38 167 (including 30 Telstar Keel versions), T37 588 Baba 35 75.

Around 1983 the T37 comes in MKII version with an aft stateroom instead of a quarter berth. Also at some point Ta Yang relocated forward in the fore peak the fuel tank, a full tank weighing 700 pounds so far forward resulted in trim problems and hobby-horsing.

The variations on the HC38 are as mysterious as the sea itself.

Baba35 variations have interior layout options in key areas. In the forepeak was either a v-berth or a double, while in the saloon there were either straight settees with a drop-leaf table or a L-shaped settee on one side wrapping around the table. Further aft to starboard the option was either a sea-going quarter berth or a generously sized hanging locker. The mild steel fuel tanks have proven susceptible to corrosion mounted in the bilge.

HC38 Theoretical hull speed: 7.7 knots, T37 Theoretical hull speed: 7.46 knots, Baba35 Theoretical hull speed: 7.3 knots


----------



## TQA

All three are 'leaky teakies' and are overpriced IMHO.

All three are getting to that age where deck replacement and tank replacements are due both are really expensive jobs. 

I would have liked the HC the most I think.


----------



## bobperry

Disregard TQA's stupid generality.

The Baba 35, aka Flying Dutchman 35, is by far the better built boat of the three. It sails about the same as the Tayana 37. But it's shorter so off the wind the TY 37 may be a hair faster. Not sure about the HC. Not too keen on some of their construction details though. I can't speak to how the HC sails but obviosly I have more faith in my own designs.

The hull forms of the Baba 35 and the TY 37 are very similar.

I would say from a value perspective the Baba 35 is the best boat on your list.


----------



## MikeOReilly

I know this does not answer your question, but you might want to add the Rafiki-37 to your potential list. They tend to list slightly lower than the others on your list, but in my unbiased opinion, fit well within your group.


----------



## aeventyr60

Join the Tayana Owners Group ( TOG) a goggle group organization. Many of the the T37's sell from private parties. The listed price you quote is way to high. TOG will help you identify all the issues with this boat. I've owned hull number for 60 18 years. A boat for a lifetime....


----------



## TQA

bobperry said:


> Disregard TQA's stupid generality.
> 
> The Baba 35, aka Flying Dutchman 35, is by far the better built boat of the three. It sails about the same as the Tayana 37. But it's shorter so off the wind the TY 37 may be a hair faster. Not sure about the HC. Not too keen on some of their construction details though. I can't speak to how the HC sails but obviosly I have more faith in my own designs.
> 
> The hull forms of the Baba 35 and the TY 37 are very similar.
> 
> I would say from a value perspective the Baba 35 is the best boat on your list.


Sorry Bob for criticizing your baby but the facts speak. The Baba 35s have a history of problems with the mild steel fuel tanks and replacement is not easy.

I believe they have teak decks laid on a balsa cored fibre glass deck. As the last Baba 35 was built in 1986 [ I think ] that deck will be at least 27 years old. OK maybe the owners have been really carefull with the deck upkeep but not all do.

Correct me if I am wrong but is the deck teak overlay not screwed down onto the fibreglass deck? So we have how many holes leading into the core?

I looked long and hard at a lot of boats from that era when I was on the hunt for my forever boat. I listened to a lot of cruisers with boats from that era and the problems they had encountered. Over and over again I heard about leaking teak decks and the costs of repair. Also the nightmare of trying to replace fuel and water tanks that were installed before the deck went on.

The OP asked about resale value. Try and sell a boat with a leaking diesel tank, a wornout teak deck on a soggy deck core and evidence down below of water leaks.

There is an HC for sale just now in the PNW at a reduced price. Why is the price reduced who knows? Might just be related to the [ admitted ] soggy deck core.

BTW I have been lucky enough to have been inside both a Baba 35 and a HC 38.I just liked the extra space in the HC but I am 6'3".


----------



## bobperry

TQA:
You have your facts but I don't think they are "universal" they are just your "facts". Kind of like your "leaky Teak" comment.
I have a fact too. My pal Donn has a beautiful PH Baba 35 with no deck problems at all. He bought this boat two years ago in reasonable condition. It's a great boat. He now has it in tip top shape.


----------



## aeventyr60

Been through all the so called problems on my T37. Easily solved by a bit of elbow grease and a few bucks. We took off the last of the teak deck on the coach roof in January/February while at anchor in Thailand. Sure lots of small holes to fill, core in excellent shape as I had kept up with the deck seems and plugs. 
Same with the Black Iron tank, cut that sucker out with a sawzall in New Zealand. New tanks in bilge and under port and starboard settee's, better weight distribution etc.

Any of these boats are going to require some work. Better the devil you know then....
Suggest you pay a little more for a well cared boat.
If you don't love working on boats then something with a little less teak and a lot more plastic may suit you better.


----------



## aeventyr60

Correct me if I am wrong but is the deck teak overlay not screwed down onto the fibreglass deck? So we have how many holes leading into the core?

Actually, I was surprised how few screws had penetrated the core. A screw guide must have been used when applying the teak decks. Uniform penetration of the screws into the fiberglass was the norm. I drilled out every hole and filled with epoxy.


----------



## outbound

had a t37 and loved it. stainless not the best but very solid ride.
?Have you thought of adding a cape George to your list.


----------



## blt2ski

As folks dig up and comment on a one yr old thread, as if the op is still looking? who know, they maybe..........

at the end of the day, if the boat floats your view points, buy it! 

I'd rather have an islander 28 than a baba, tayana, hc style boat!


----------



## biggles72

As the starter of this thread I am proud to announce I am the happy owner of a Hans Christian 38 and happy with my decision.  If I would do anything differently next time I would buy the HC43 or HC48, but I don't have a lazy 1/4 of a mill in the bank for the 48.

If I had the choice here in Asia I would have looked closely at the Baba/Panda/Tashiba 40 but for the money the HC is hard to beat. I even saw one today asking 35k. For such a fine vessel this is a bargain. That being said and with all teak laden boats you get what you pay for and a 35k boat could turn into an expensive repair job.

My boat had its teak decks professionally redone about 5 years ago, and re-caulked last year. No leaks. The engine and smelly bilge needs a cleanup and eventually a re-power but runs perfectly fine. Just a little smelly inside when under power (might need exhaust inspected)

Shes moored in Thailand where the water is warm and the teak work and labor are very cheap. (By the way teak gets bloody hot in the tropics)

I am wanting to start a blog to share my experiences and photos. Can anybody recommend a good free blog site?

If anyone has any questions I would be happy to help.


----------



## remetau

biggles72 said:


> As the starter of this thread I am proud to announce I am the happy owner of a Hans Christian 38 and happy with my decision.  If I would do anything differently next time I would buy the HC43 or HC48, but I don't have a lazy 1/4 of a mill in the bank for the 48.
> 
> If I had the choice here in Asia I would have looked closely at the Baba/Panda/Tashiba 40 but for the money the HC is hard to beat. I even saw one today asking 35k. For such a fine vessel this is a bargain. That being said and with all teak laden boats you get what you pay for and a 35k boat could turn into an expensive repair job.
> 
> My boat had its teak decks professionally redone about 5 years ago, and re-caulked last year. No leaks. The engine and smelly bilge needs a cleanup and eventually a re-power but runs perfectly fine. Just a little smelly inside when under power (might need exhaust inspected)
> 
> Shes moored in Thailand where the water is warm and the teak work and labor are very cheap. (By the way teak gets bloody hot in the tropics)
> 
> I am wanting to start a blog to share my experiences and photos. Can anybody recommend a good free blog site?
> 
> If anyone has any questions I would be happy to help.


Good choice!


----------



## TQA

biggles72 said:


> As the starter of this thread I am proud to announce I am the happy owner of a Hans Christian 38 and happy with my decision.  If I would do anything differently next time I would buy the HC43 or HC48, but I don't have a lazy 1/4 of a mill in the bank for the 48.
> 
> If I had the choice here in Asia I would have looked closely at the Baba/Panda/Tashiba 40 but for the money the HC is hard to beat. I even saw one today asking 35k. For such a fine vessel this is a bargain. That being said and with all teak laden boats you get what you pay for and a 35k boat could turn into an expensive repair job.
> 
> My boat had its teak decks professionally redone about 5 years ago, and re-caulked last year. No leaks. The engine and smelly bilge needs a cleanup and eventually a re-power but runs perfectly fine. Just a little smelly inside when under power (might need exhaust inspected)
> 
> Shes moored in Thailand where the water is warm and the teak work and labor are very cheap. (By the way teak gets bloody hot in the tropics)
> 
> I am wanting to start a blog to share my experiences and photos. Can anybody recommend a good free blog site?
> 
> If anyone has any questions I would be happy to help.


Congratulations on your buy. I liked the HC as well.

Re the Blog well I have used google blogger for some 5 years now and am happy with the free service they offer. Your pics end up online too so learn to use Picasa web albums.


----------



## kwaltersmi

biggles72 said:


> I am wanting to start a blog to share my experiences and photos. Can anybody recommend a good free blog site?


The free blog giants are Blogger and WordPress, but SailBlogs also offers a free blogging platform with themes and features specific to sailing.

There are a lot of other choices as well, but I'd recommend going with any of the above since I've used them all in the past. SailBlogs is probably the easiest, but offers the least amount of customization. WordPress can get complicated if you insist on custom features, designs etc. but the pros swear by it. I personally use Blogger and think it is a good middle ground between being user-friendly and feature-rich.


----------



## biggles72

Some random pictures so far...

I uploaded a few pictures here. Hope to add me and write some words soon.
She needs a tidy up and a scrub, but overall is very sound.

The Adventures of Noorderzon
or - The Adventures of Noorderzon

enjoy


----------



## Brambo

biggles72 said:


> Some random pictures so far...
> 
> I uploaded a few pictures here. Hope to add me and write some words soon.
> She needs a tidy up and a scrub, but overall is very sound.
> 
> The Adventures of Noorderzon
> or - The Adventures of Noorderzon
> 
> enjoy


----------



## Brambo

Your HC38 Looks fantastic. Great cruising area for your new sailboat. Love the pics.


----------

